# Picking this prewar up tomorrow



## Euphman06 (Jul 19, 2017)

Interesting color. I suspect 1941ish




Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 19, 2017)

Good for you, love the look...and color!


----------



## jkent (Jul 19, 2017)

yes, should be 1941 built in fender light.  First year of the big feather guard. Awesome colors! sweet bike and it looks like it will shine up nicely. The chain ring looks a little funny?? might just be the picture.
GL, JKent


----------



## robert bell (Jul 19, 2017)

nice bike! building one the same for wife now. chainring is 41 deluxe non-skip. deluxe mesinger, lobdells, strange this 41 don't have the rear fender string gaurd holes though. only seen one other this color combo!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 20, 2017)

Got it home







Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Got it homeView attachment 647501View attachment 647502View attachment 647503
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk



Those colors are badass. Nice grab.


----------



## robert bell (Jul 20, 2017)

sooooo sweet!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 20, 2017)

KILLER color combo. A local Caber has a 41 just like that. Nice score


----------



## stoney (Jul 20, 2017)

That will be a beauty, along with others, love the colors.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 20, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> KILLER color combo. A local Caber has a 41 just like that. Nice score



Who. Id love to see a picture of it

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 21, 2017)

Can't seen to take my eyes off if it, I'm fascinated by this beauty.


----------



## onecatahula (Jul 21, 2017)

41 Admiral


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jul 21, 2017)

Great score


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 25, 2017)

Cleaned up the paint. Still some work to do on the chrome, but it has the right amount of wear and tear in my eyes.













Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 25, 2017)

Complete shot



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice Score Jim, where did you find that pretty girl?
Wayne


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 25, 2017)

Wayne Adam said:


> Nice Score Jim, where did you find that pretty girl?
> Wayne



It was posted on facebook market, not in a bike group or anything. Guy also has a nice ladies Elgin for sale. Was in Collegeville

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jul 27, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Got it homeView attachment 647501View attachment 647502View attachment 647503
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk



Wow! it screams attention, What ahead turner. You will have a lot of fun with this one!  Congrats


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 28, 2017)

Great score and color.


----------

